# 11-87 Cycling problem...



## Sargent (Aug 19, 2007)

I bought a new 11-87 Premier a while back.. I haven't used it much... less than 300 rounds through it.  I went to the skeet range today and it was cycling funny... 

Whenever the second shell would load, the feeling was "loose".  If I shot just one shell (none in the magazine), it was ok, but when it re-chambered the new shell, the "loose" feeling would happen.  

Has anyone had anything like this happen? Any ideas how to fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 19, 2007)

When you said skeet range I take it you were shooting some light weight target loads.  This could be the problem, as I have seen SEVERAL 100's and 11-87 that worked fine with field loads but would not cycle with the target loads.
Spring may be a little tight for skeet loads.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 20, 2007)

What he said.

Especially the promotional loads that have light charges of very fast powder.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the input, guys..

Here's the thing... I bought a couple of cases of Remington light field loads (3drams, 1ounce, 8 shot) and never had this issue.  The issue occurred in Federal target/dove loads (3 drams, 1 1/8 ounce, 8 shot).  So, the problem started with a heavier load.  

And... it only happens when shooting more than one shot.  When shooting just the one in the chamber, it always ejects correctly.  

A better description of what is going on is that the action seems to "hang up" after ejecting the first shell and before chambering the next one.

Do you still think that it just needs adjusting?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 25, 2007)

well, it works with the Remington loads, so that pretty well eliminates any mechanical problem.


Go to Wal Mart (or whereever) and get a box of Remington target loads--STS-- the ones that are $5.88 a box.

They should be the same loads as the Federal loads, but are top of the line in powder, wads, etc.  See if they operate.

In the interest of science get a box of Winchester AA's.  Again top of the line target loads.

If they do then you have narrowed it down to the Federal promo loads.  I suspect the target loads will work just fine.

If you find that to be the case, then the easy answer is just not to shoot the Federal loads.  With Remington in particular, the value pack loads have pretty much the same hull as the STS.

The reason that your gun will work with one shell but not two is that something is slowing the action down enough that it won't eject the first shell.

This is a long shot, but you won't hurt anything.  Get a 10 ga. bore brush, some 4/0 steel wool, and wrap it around the brush.  Put the brush on one segment of a cleaning rod, chuck in a drill and polish your chamber.  It may be that there is enough difference in the hulls that the Federals find your chamber a little tight.


----------



## RUEUST (Aug 26, 2007)

To check the shotshell for brass swell, just open the action and drop a shell right into the barrel chamber. If it drops in easily then there is nothing wrong with the shells.   More than likely it is a cleaning problem if the brass has not swollen on the shells.  
Things to clean on a 11-87.  
1) Inside and out of the magazine tube
2)The 2 gas ports in the barrel
3)The inside of the barrel and chamber
4)The action
If you need detailed instruction on how to do this feel free to ask.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ive had that happen to my 11-87 SPS a time or two.  A thorough cleaning usually did the trick.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 28, 2007)

I am pretty thorough about cleaning, so when I went to clean it, I noticed there was a piece of trash caught in between the action and one of the action slide bars. This definitely wasn't there before.  

The only thing I could think was one one of the shells threw something backward and it wedged in place.  The piece of trash was plastic, but didn't look like wadding or shell material.  

The ports are clear.  The piston is good.  O-ring checks out. Everything is well oiled.  The gun went through the most thorough cleaning ever!  I am going to try to go to the range one night this week to make sure the problem is solved.

Thanks once again for your suggestions.


----------



## Bigbird (Aug 28, 2007)

I also have a 11-87 SPT.  This gun is stamped on the barrel  NOT FOR LIGHT LOADS  This didnt seem right so I called Remington and asked why.  They said the ports are larger to handle the heavy loads for turkey and would not cycle correctly for light loads.  Hope this might help.
Brian


----------



## OkieHunter (Aug 28, 2007)

I have been told that 1187's in barrel lengths under 28" will not cycle light field or target loads.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 28, 2007)

OkieHunter said:


> I have been told that 1187's in barrel lengths under 28" will not cycle light field or target loads.




My barrel is 26" and up until the incident in my original post, all I fired was light loads.  Someone else mentioned the light load cycling problem in the SP models.  Light loads work fine for me in my Premier.


----------



## OkieHunter (Aug 29, 2007)

Sargent said:


> My barrel is 26" and up until the incident in my original post, all I fired was light loads.  Someone else mentioned the light load cycling problem in the SP models.  Light loads work fine for me in my Premier.


then you got me, I would take it to a gunsmith or maybe contact remington to see if it needs repair.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 30, 2007)

Whether or not light loads will function in a particular gun for the 11-87 seems to be specific to a particular gun.  I'm basing this on reviewing hundreds of comments about this gun, which in turn involves the pressure profile of the powder used in  the shell.

If a thorough cleaning (including polishing the chamber as described doesn't do it) then there are only two sure solutions:

1.  Buy a target barrel

2.  Have someone open the gas port .  The gun will still cycle heavy loads but you will be subjecting your internal parts to a lot of abuse.  Also the cost of paying someone to do it will go a long way toward buying that barrel.

You can contact Remington, but they are going to tell that is just the way that it is.


----------

